# Really  good cheese dipping Sauce



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 16, 2020)

P.A.G. has a friend in Grand Rapids Michigan who sells a hot sauce he developed called Chili Chili Bang Bang Sauce.  His company is Gunpowder Seasonings.  For years Tabasco was my all time favorite hot sauce, and I still love it.  But now, this new sauce just mentioned is my go to sauce.  It has a chili flavor, with other peppers that is so versatile, and delicious with so many other foods. 

I'm allowed a half cup of dairy  per day, so today, it was nachos.  Here's how I made it, and it came out very good.

Ingredients:
3 tbs. hulled sunflower seeds
1/2 tsp. Chili Chili Bang Bang hot sauce
3 slices Kraft American Cheese
1/4 tsp. Lee & Perrin's Worcestershire Sauce
2 tbs. Heavy Cream

Place all into a microwave safe bowl,  Heat for 1 minute.  Stir until all is well blended,  Serve over corn chips,  Drained, fried ground beef can be added if desired.
This cheese sauce is great as a dipping sauce as well.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

